# Escada Moon Sparkle



## xphoxbex (Jan 26, 2008)

I know this perfume is pretty new, but I'm wondering if any of you have already smelled/used it.  I want to know what you think.  I might ask my bf to get it for me for V day!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't smelled it, but I've heard great things too! And the description of the scent sounds soo yummy too!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

I smelled this yesterday.  It is a very fruity floral, so if you are a fan of Escada's other LE fragrances like I am (Fruit Punch, Ibiza Hippie, Rockin' Rio, Pacific Paradise, Sunset Heat, etc.) this is in the same family and is VERY similar to all of them, with just slight 'tweaks' in the fruits and florals used.  Goes on very lightly, and the scent stays sweet and fruity--I personally love it.  If you are afraid that it is powdery or musky, it's not.  It remains very true to the original scents in this line, so fans will not be disappointed.  HTH!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 28, 2008)

I also tried this one yesterday. It was a bit grapefruity for me at 1st spray.The dry down was better though,I wont be buying.


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 2, 2008)

I just bought this perfume last week and I like it. I tend to like sweet fruity scents and that's just what it is. The staying power isn't that great though. It reminds me of the summertime! If you like sweet fruity scents that are light, definitely buy it.

And the bottle is pretty!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 2, 2008)

i love escada but i have not smelled it yet! They always make amazing scents though so I'm expecting to like it!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

I love all Escada summer perfumes and bought them all since 2002. Moon Sparkle is a fruity fragrance again; it reminds me to Ibiza Hippie of 2002. It is not so sweet as Sunset Heat (2007) or Pacific Paradise (2006). 

Moon Sparkle is my summer fragrance again!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a sample of this last week, and I absolutely loved it - so did my boyfriend! So I *just *ordered a bottle from strawberrynet. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 22, 2008)

The strawberry notes are really obvious in this. I have it and wear it sometimes. On me it lasts all day.


----------



## enviable (Mar 25, 2008)

i absolutely love this scent! After hesitating (b/c i already have alot of perfumes sitting on my vanity) I managed to get my hands on a 100ml bottle of this. This is definitely one of my favorites now. Smells really good...


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

I got this right after it came out in November and it is a definite repurchase for me. It is very much along the lines of my beloved Ibiza Hippie in that it isn't as super-sweet.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, so I spray myself with this every time I pass the perfumery at our mall. I then proceed to smell my wrist at random times throughout the day. I get funny looks. I keep smelling my wrist.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 26, 2008)

That's like me when I try out MJ Daisy.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

I know that I am bumping an old thread here, but I just picked up this scent and I love it! It is a great summer night smell! I smell a lot of berries, but it stands out from other Escada summer scents to me, it feels "darker" almost, making a good night scent. My bf LOVES this scent on me too. Sorry, I had to rave about it! I picked it up at Nordstrom Rack a few days ago, and mine had a bunch of them. This has gotten me addicted to Escada perfume!


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 7, 2009)

i have seen this for like $20 at walmart and was curious about it. I love Pacific Paradise and Sunset Heat but was not as much of a fan of Ocean Longue.. is this similar to that one?


----------



## mel0622 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I just bought this perfume last week and I like it. I tend to like sweet fruity scents and that's just what it is. The staying power isn't that great though. It reminds me of the summertime! If you like sweet fruity scents that are light, definitely buy it.

And the bottle is pretty!_

 
I agree with this! I haven't been using it lately b/c my mom has it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 8, 2009)

i really might pick it up.. i hate to pay regular price for escada because the staying power (on me anyway) is similiar to bath and body works.. but i would not mind getting it for a deal!


----------



## darklocke (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had it for a year or so now, and I love it. Escada is one of my favorite brands, even though some are too "heavy" to my taste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have Sexy Grafitti from 2002, and they are amongst the ones I've used the most.


----------



## munaluna (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I absolutely love this perfume. I consider it my signature scent; I bought it during the winter in Austria and I fell in love with it. My body chemistry with the perfume works together gloriously. Unfortunately--I moved from Austria and left my perfume bottle there--nonetheless, it remains on my mind and I am happy to purchase it again this Christmas.

It's only $37 online for a 3.3oz bottle!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

does anyone have any info on the 2010 escada summer?


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_does anyone have any info on the 2010 escada summer?_

 
Hmmm, I don't know. I *think* that they come out February-ish, but I haven't seen any pre-lim info about it anywhere, sorry!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks i know they come around usually around valentine's day but i thought i would have heard something by now.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 24, 2009)

Is this the new Escada fragrance by any chance?

Escada Marine Groove Escada Perfume, a new women's fragrance (2009)

It says for 2009 but I think it might be a mistake as I've not seen that fragrance around yet.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_Is this the new Escada fragrance by any chance?

Escada Marine Groove Escada Perfume, a new women's fragrance (2009)

It says for 2009 but I think it might be a mistake as I've not seen that fragrance around yet._

 
That has to be it! Thank you for finding this; no wonder i couldn't find it, I kept searching for 2010!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2009)

is everyone sure that is the summer scent though? it does not seem like the typical escada summer one.. (like it is much less tropical but i guess it has been the last few years)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_does anyone have any info on the 2010 escada summer?_

 
Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Escada 'Marine Groove' Eau de Toilette (Nordstrom Exclusive) - Escada - Nordstrom

We will get it in February 2010 - really look forward to it!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_is everyone sure that is the summer scent though? it does not seem like the typical escada summer one.. (like it is much less tropical but i guess it has been the last few years)_

 
I am sure it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marine Groove, the evocative new limited-edition fragrance from Escada. The scent is a blend of fruity overtones and floral undertones creating a fresh, modern fragrance that evokes the spirit of summer.


----------

